# Need a good Photoshopper.....put these 2 set of wheel on my car-please!



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Do you best to make them look real....I appreciate it.....

Todd

My car-black:





















Take the wheels off these cars and post on my Black TTS.....




























Thanks for you help.....I love the Oeittinger ones but they are heavy...we'll see.

Todd


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Todd got bit baaaaaaad by the mod bug !!:screwy: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

kendoist4162 said:


> Todd got bit baaaaaaad by the mod bug !!:screwy: :laugh::laugh:


Yep, Ol Todd is done for. Once you start its hard to stop. A bit like tattoos or Pringles. Im no PS whiz, but can you try and get a shot (even an iPhone pic) of the same side view angle tomorrow morning, then post it up here. Someone will hook it up for you im sure.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Another pic of my car but it's in the bright sun....


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Have you tried looking for similar designs on Tire Rack and using their tool to have them shown on your car? It's not the best picture, but it's easy....


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

No contest between the two. The lighter Stasis wheels FTW BUT careful regarding rubbing ...


----------



## IzzyA3 (Aug 11, 2008)

Here you go.



















I'll take your old wheels as payment for my services


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

IzzyA3 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey...thanks...I'll ship them out today!

If I had to pick based solely on looks....the Oettinger is the best looking but are so heavy. The Stasis are too bright for me. I actually spoke to the Stasis dealer rep today at the Audi dealer...he said that's all they have to offer....

Will prob just stick with the stock ones for now and go for the Stasis ECU upgrade instead.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

about those oetties.... RS6 wheels are a similar design and you can get them for wayyyy cheaper and weight less than the oetties

MK1 pic for reference:









and stasis, theyre great looking wheels but theyre not reasonably priced IMO, i think for the price of them you can get a great set of HRE DPE or rare BBS


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Wonder what sizes are avail? 19"s? 

Why are the Oetties so heavy? They must be a designer vs performance tuner? I know they used to build some hot 16 valve head for VW before the factory did...back in the 80's....I think that was them.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Stevelev said:


> No contest between the two. The lighter Stasis wheels FTW BUT careful regarding rubbing ...


Elaborate?

I'm used to fitting wheels to VW's....all 9 of the VW's I've owned I changed wheels and suspension....although I've not stretched envelopesopes. Almost ANY rubbingintolerableable for me due to safety. My last two VW's (08 R32, 06 Jetta GLI) had minor rub in the front but removing a fender liner screw solved them.

Seems that the trend in wheels is that everyobuildinguiding the same looking wheels....and I think esp Audi and VW tuners have over used them. I want some thing clean and different.

Here are some of my past choices.....





































I owned the Corrado first, then sold to a friend and got the Vr6 GTI












And the one that started it all-but I changed the wheels to Black BBS's eventually:










Btw, I had two Scirocco's.....2nd one was Callaway Turbo:


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Elaborate?


Width + aggreessive offset = rubbing 

I recall communicating with a guy out west who picked up a used set of those Stasis wheels and said he had rubbing issues ...


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Stevelev said:


> Width + aggreessive offset = rubbing
> 
> I recall communicating with a guy out west who picked up a used set of those Stasis wheels and said he had rubbing issues ...


That's bizarre unless he's slammed to the ground or running off road tires... I don't think they're any lower than 40et


Sent from my iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Todd,
if you ever get rid of those wheels, let me know! i love those RS6's


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

TheSandeman said:


> That's bizarre unless he's slammed to the ground or running off road tires... I don't think they're any lower than 40et
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone4 using Tapatalk


This is the problem I have with Stasis products....no information....I even asked their rep what width they were 8? And he didn't know. The new website list a 19x8.5 and 19x9.5....no other info like offset listed for TT.


So for now...I'll stay with the stock ones...has anyone ever used spacers with their wheels? I've always considered them unsafe and just rigging something to work....but I have no experience with them. Offset is what the stock wheels need to close the fender gap.



And yes, TT-HO, I'll let ya know if I do.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Had 10 mm MTM spacers with longer bolts with OEM 19's. Looked good but rubbed occassionally.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

what about some ADV.1? seems expensive though  ... love me some Concave wheels!










not a TT, but pretty sweet A5


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

tt-ho said:


> what about some ADV.1? seems expensive though  ... love me some Concave wheels!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is a set for 3k on the MB forums


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

ok to help u out OP heres what i have mounted on the TT:
*
VMR 708s - 19x8.5 et 35 - 235-35/19 - ~1.5 drop all around*

















*

Privat Akzents - 19x8.5 et 32 - 235-35/19 - ~1.5" drop all around*









*
Audi B5 S4 Avus - 17x8 et 52 - big tires - ~1" drop*










*
BBS RS-II - 18x9 et32 - 215-40/18 - Slammed*


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

ive also mounted MB e500 wheels 17x8, TT turbines, b8 stockies... but couldnt dig up pics :facepalm:


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

^^ man youve gone through alot of wheels! lol .. go for some BBS LM's!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

tt-ho said:


> ^^ man youve gone through alot of wheels! lol .. go for some BBS LM's!


I would but replicas have ruined then for me 


Sent from my iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

hey Gab! i found something for you 

http://www.namotorsports.net/OettingerPromo.cfm


----------



## TTS Girl (Sep 30, 2010)

sandeman the RS-IIs look sick, nice!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I like the TT RS wheels a lot but they are too expensive......


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

TheSandeman said:


> hey Gab! i found something for you
> 
> http://www.namotorsports.net/OettingerPromo.cfm


 Got info back from NAMotor....the wheels weigh approx 36 lbs each.....what do the stock ones weigh? I could weigh the wheel/tire combo but that's all....I can't break them down to find out. Anyone know?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

about the same


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

These are some pretty wheels.....expensive but pretty....no idea if they are avail in a size to fit a tt....


----------

